# Cities with already nice skylines in the 50s?



## AcesHigh

from Brazil

Porto Alegre, 50s



















São Paulo, 1947

























































São Paulo, 1957




















Rio de Janeiro, downtown, 1950

























Rio de Janeiro, Copacabana, 1950


----------



## brazilteen

Rio in the 50's was AWESOME


----------



## snowland

Some from Buenos Aires - 1900/1950 

























































































































































































































Another one from 70's




















Buenos Aires entered in what we call Golden Years from 1850 to 1970, I think...

*¿Qué fué que nos pasó?* hno:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Queen Elizabeth at second picture?

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cleveland 1937*


*Detroit 1941*









*New York 1942*


















*Rochester 1938*









*Toronto 1919*









And *Londrina*, in her twenties in the *1950's*:


----------



## snowland

This is massive 










PD: I'm not sure if it was she, but this girl looks like her :yes:

Good photos from Brazil. When I see those photos from our countries I feel really bad.


----------



## poshbakerloo

New York.


----------



## AcesHigh

OUTSIDE the USA guys... in the US we always know about the skylines back in the 50s and before...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney

1938








State library of NSW

1930s









AussieDude


----------



## kwoldtimer

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Queen Elizabeth at second picture?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------


:lol: I had the same reaction and had to have a second look!


----------



## monkeyronin

It seems the only major pre-war skylines outside of the US were in a handful of South American cities. 

Nonetheless, here a few of early 1900s Montreal: (the biggest city in Canada at the time)





























And Toronto:


----------



## ssiguy2

Interesting thread!


----------



## SydneyCity

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> AussieDude


Wow, Pitt Street hasn't changed much in 70+ years...


----------



## jabroni

Johannesburg, South Africa in the 50's


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY


----------



## up_mc

*City of Manila, Philippines before the Japanese invasion of 1941*








Photo Credit: John T. Pilot

*Makati City, Philippines Aerial View 60's*








William S. Fabianic


----------



## AcesHigh

it seems Manila didnt have any highrises...


----------



## goschio

AcesHigh said:


> OUTSIDE the USA guys... in the US we always know about the skylines back in the 50s and before...


Not everybody lives in the Americas and knows everything about the US. So please also show US skylines from the 1950s. Think its quite rude to exlcude a single country.


----------



## Oskar.Mx

snowland said:


> Some from Buenos Aires - 1900/1950
> 
> 
> Another one from 70's


Really awesome photos of Buenos Aires, however this picture is from Mexico City in the early 50's.


----------



## AcesHigh

goschio said:


> Not everybody lives in the Americas and knows everything about the US. So please also show US skylines from the 1950s. Think its quite rude to exlcude a single country.


ok, so lets exclude a few CITIES. No NY or Chicago. Everybody has already seen how big skylines NY and Chicago had even in the 30s and before.


----------



## tdoz123

Melbourne, Australia



























www.thecollectormm.com.au


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok *in 50s
(part 1)



































http://www.thai-blogs.com/2009/01/07/aerial-views-of-old-bangkok/


----------



## Neungz

*Bangkok* in 50s
(part 2)













































http://travel-aj7.blogspot.com/2012/01/old-pics-of-bangkok-1950s.html


----------



## gabrielbabb

More MExico City


----------



## isaidso

Neungz said:


> *Bangkok* in 50s


In Canada, we have this super hero called 'Superman' while in Thailand you seem to have his alter ego with an inverted 'S' on his costume. An evil twin? :|


----------



## Neungz

^^ 
inverted 'S' on his costume maybe because of photograph technology in that age
and Thai language in the picture also invert too.

It's a also a superman.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco, 1922:










SF in the 1950s:


----------



## gabrielbabb

Acapulco 

30's










50's


----------



## gabrielbabb

Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## Neungz

Neungz said:


> *Bangkok *in 50s
> (part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thai-blogs.com/2009/01/07/aerial-views-of-old-bangkok/



*2012*


Bangroma-sky said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/weeraka...n/photostream/


----------



## melrocks50

Surprised how developed some Latin American countries were in those days.


----------



## gabrielbabb

*Buenos Aires






















Sao Paulo












Caracas












Bogotá























Lima













Santiago






















Mexico City




































*


----------



## George W. Bush

Almost the 50s


----------



## tita01

anak_mm said:


> similar location just slightly different angles, you can use the jones bridge as your marker
> 1925
> 
> Aerial photo of Manila, Philippines Jan. 15, 1925, 4 PM by John T Pilot, on Flickr
> 
> 1930
> 
> Modern Manila from an elevation of 3,000 feet (914.4 meters), National Geographic Magazine, Sept. 1930 by John T Pilot, on Flickr
> 
> 1945
> 
> Manila 1945 by Sepia Lens, on Flickr
> 
> 1960s
> 
> Manila early 1960s by Sepia Lens, on Flickr



Manila,Philippine Island


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## kamloon

Hong Kong 1950s


----------



## OtAkAw

^^Whoa! Hong Kong was so... Western!


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## UnHavrais

*Le Havre, Normandie, France*


----------



## Dahlis

Kungsgatan, Stockholm 1957.








View towards the S:t Eriks bridge and Atlas area, Stockholm.


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City 1953


----------



## Los Earth

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=56000796

In no order

New york
Cleveland
Chicago
Moscow
Dallas
Pittsburg


----------



## AcesHigh

X Bomby said:


> Simply the end of World war II. European soldiers returned to the factories, in fields (farms), offices...


good lord, another person without any knowledge of history. Europeans DID NOT left Latin America. If anything, they stopped immigrating, but they never "returned" to Europe. 

Brazil got its bulk of german immigrants in the 19th century and italians from 1870 to 1930s.


----------



## FAAN

*São Paulo *


----------



## FAAN

*Rio de Janeiro *


----------



## AcesHigh

FAAN, do you have the DATES in which each of these photos were shot? Thanks


----------



## FAAN

The ones of São Paulo were taken in 1955 and of Rio are from 1951 and others taken in 1955.


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*MIAMI*

*1898* :lol:










*1920-1950*


----------



## NicSA

Johannesburg 1950s


----------



## Ujeen

Old Moscow (taken from pastvu.com)
Not sure if we can call it nice skyline though ...

approximately 1945 - 1946









1947









1951


----------



## RaymondHood

> Brazil, "The Country of the Future", was very much on the cutting of "modern" architecture in the forties & fifties.
> 
> Back then, there weren't any skylines to speak in Europe, Asia, etc.


......................................................................

That depends on how you define skylines.
I don't think they need to be composed only of multi-story buildings.
Take Prague as an example -- for centuries, it was known as "the city of 100 spires." Its skyline was made up of domes, steeples, turrets, and towers, most of which are still standing.


----------



## RaymondHood

elliOth_agS said:


> I think that the 40's, 50's & early 60's was the most elegant and beautiful decades in world... all cities in those decades were Really beutiful!


I strongly agree.
But we are experiencing a new golden age of skyscrapers now, even though not all of them are wonderful.


----------



## RaymondHood

Actually, it's Goggin & Goggin, Syracuse architects with no previous skyscraper experience.


----------



## El_Greco

RaymondHood said:


> I strongly agree. But we are experiencing a new golden age of skyscrapers now, even though not all of them are wonderful.


It's nothing to do with skyscrapers or indeed architecture, it's about streetscapes and public realm - back then it wasn't as messy.


----------



## bronxx

Great Pictures skylines! Especially São Paulo!


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## patcheon

Singapore


----------



## orion99

San Francisco 1906 :troll:









Just kidding. Cincinnati 1913


----------

